#  -

## Jane_K

,     ,  -,  .

----------


## .

-,   .
  .

----------

?  7            )

----------


## Jane_K

!!!!!   7       .  -  ?    ?

----------

10 .   ,      ,     .          1,         .

----------

,          .    3-   ).    - .  . , ,    ,     .     ,      .

----------

1. ,    1  ?
2.     -   -  1/3     , 1     
3.   ,     , ...      1 ...

----------

1  .

:    .

----------

> ,     ,  -,  .


   92 ,    .      .  ,   ,          1 .
        ,    ,            .  ?  ,   ,   ,     .
 ,   , ,  .

    ,      1,   .      ,      ,        ...

    -   .
 , ,   .

----------


## BuhSoft

> -   .
>  , ,   .


         ,       .            .

 .     ,     .    ,      .

 ,     .   ,    .

----------


## Tusechka

3           .  4    1 -    ,   ,         .           .      -    ,   .     ,            ,  3     .  1 -   .

----------


## ANRy

(    :Smilie: )    "-"          ,        .  ,    ,  , , .   .   .     " ",         (   -  ).   Plug,  , & Play  !
 ?  .  .             .  ? ! -  ,    !    -  .
 , ,    "-". ,  ,  -.     .        .    #2  ? ,  . ,   ,     .   ,     "", ,       4  (, , )           ,     11 . , ,      .      ,   .     ,   .  ,  via internet    ,    .       ,    .
 .  ()    8000 . ( 5 / 12000)       .   7200,    , ,        .     3000 / ( 4500).    ...,  800-1000  .  0.
,          "-".  :    1000 ,       100 000  .   10 .   .   , ,   . ,       .     "-" .    :Smilie: .

  #11. , , .   ,    7-5   (,  DOS)    , .   ,  Windows XP  ,   ,  Windows for WG 3.11.   ,   ,    "- 8.4  ".  -  -      .

----------

> ? !


 ???    4000 ,    2,   .   ,      ,  -   ,     ,  )).

----------


## ANRy

.     ,     . 4000    .  .
   ,   "-"     " ".
   , !  :Smilie:

----------


## Mas

#12.
#2      .
      ,     .   "-"-10.    .       .    -.
#11   .     1.
  ,   (   )   .       84   177. ,    1  ,        .

----------


## Svetishe

1993 . ,  .     ,  -  . ,   ,      ,   ,    .      .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> -   .
>  , ,   .


  ?

----------


## ANRy

"" (  "-").

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> "" (  "-").


,   ?      ,    .

----------


## ALEX_IB

> ,     ,  -,  .


   ?

----------


## Accountant-G

-?
-,   ,  -. 
       1-.(, to my mind)  :yes:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*Accountant-G*, ,    3-4     ----  .

----------


## Accountant-G

> ----  .


 ,  -   ,   , , ,  ,     - 3-4  .
 -  -   ?

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

.  --  ,   1.

----------


## Accountant-G

> .  --  ,   1.


  ,    (  )     .- -     1 , ..    .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> ,   (  )     .- -     1 , ..    .


  -        .   ... 

      1  ,  ....

----------


## Accountant-G

> -        .   ... 
> 
>       1  ,  ....


, ...   -      ( - ),  ,    .   .,    -  .      ?

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> , ...   -      ( - ),  ,    .   .,    -  .      ?


  , ,  , ,      .  ? 

    ,    .

----------


## Accountant-G

> , ,  , ,      .  ? 
> 
>     ,    .


 -  ? 
,             -   .  -            ,  ,  .  ,     ,  .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> -            ,  ,  .


     ?   " "?   ? ,                 :Wink: 




> ,     ,  .


.    - ,  "  "         :Wink:    ?

----------


## Nicol'

, ,  ,     ,     ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Accountant-G

> ?   " "?   ? ,                
> .    - ,  "  "           ?


    ,    (  -, ..,    .    -   "-")
,      -    .
-   --  ,    .
, ,    ,      ,    .
 ps:   -      -1-, -.

----------


## Accountant-G

> , ,  ,     ,     ,      ?


 ,        -"    "  :Smoker:

----------


## Nicol'

> ,        -"    "


-,    ,  ,        ,  ,      -   ..   :Confused:

----------


## Accountant-G

> -,    ,  ,        ,  ,      -   ..


  :EEK!:    -,   .
, - .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> ,    (  -, ..,    .    -   "-")
> ,      -    .
> -   --  ,    .
> , ,    ,      ,    .
> ps:   -     -1-, -.


1. ,        .    ,  ,   .  :Wink:  
2.     ,  ,       .    . 
3. ,    ,  ,   ,  .        - .          ,         .     -     ,       . -      ,   ,         ( ),       ,   "    "    () .  :Wink:  
 ,  -     .        -      .          .             ,     ..   -    ,   ,    ( ,  ,  )

 PS     .      .      .  :Wink:        DIMM   ?  :Wink:     -           .            ,   .      .

----------


## Accountant-G

- ,   -  ,    " ".      

-, .         .

- . .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> - . .


  -  .

----------


## Accountant-G

> -  .


  :Rotate:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

?     


> ps:   -     -1-, -.


?

----------


## postcrypt

,       1,  ,        1  .     . 
:
1.             (     )..     .
2.       - .     ,  -     ,    ,    .  ... 
3.  -   . " "...     ...  :Smilie:       ,           /
4.         ?       ... 
    "  ",    ""..    ,     " ". 

1
1.     ,    ,           ""  .            -   . 
2.  1        . 
3.     1      .         1   "" .   /   1         1    .

----------


## Accountant-G

> 2.       - .     ,  -     ,    ,    .  ... 
>          ?       ... 
>     "  ",    ""..    ,     " ".


    .  1-        ?  -     .
-=  ( )+ " " ( 1) .,      .
    -  ,    ,    , .     .  .
  ,   ,   - , 1   .
     1  ,       1  .   "",    .

----------


## postcrypt

> .  1-        ?  -     .
> .


  ,         .   ,   -   . 

        ,   ,      .    +1- ,     ,   .   :Smilie:    -    1 +        . ,              ...
  .....   ...   ..  ...        ,    .....       ?




> 1  .   "",    .


       1, ,  ,     ,         , ,    ..,       ,   ,  1     ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## dao

> , ,    ..,


   .             .....



> ""..    ,


     DOS      .        .    .  ,  ""   -   .
    90-  286-         ,        ?????   .

----------


## training1C

()  80%  1:      (+/-).

  1:  .    ,     ,       .           -    .

----------


## postcrypt

> ()  80%  1:      (+/-).
> ...           -    .


-     1     :Wink:  

       ,    .   -?   ?:   ,   ..,   ,   1 ,       ,     ...  . 
     ,   - ...     ""  ,   .
     -    .  :Smilie: 




> DOS      .        .    .


      1. ..  1 -   .   -  ,     .          .    " ",      .  -  .




> 90-  286-         ,        ??   .


             . .  " "   ,   2,4 512 ,  - !

----------


## Elena66

1
 -      ,     (   ) ,    
-     ,  1

              ( )

----------


## Accountant-G

> ,         .   ,   -   . 
>   .....   ...   ..  ...        ,    .....       ?


,   ,     1 7.7 ,      .  1   ,  .       ., -    .  :Wink:  

 -  ,   -,   ,       ,   .   ,     1-.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 .  -,     "", (  , ) ,      -,  --  -  , ""  .     .

----------

> ,   ,     1 7.7 ,      .  1   ,  .       ., -    .


 :Smilie:       , ,   ..,        ...        , , , ... -   ... 
      2....  ,   "", -   ...



> .  -,     "", (  , ) ,      -,  --  -  , ""  .     .


     ,      ,      -1.
       ...     -  -  .. ))



> -     ,  1


    .   .      ,    1      ...
    ,      .    .      ..  1    ,   ...    ?

----------


## Accountant-G

> ...     -  -  .. ))


,   ,   -  ,     ,    ,    - . 
    ,    ()    ,       - , 3 .    --,  ,    ,      ,   - .      .      .   ?

----------


## Estok

,     .      ,     .   ,    1,           ,       ,     ... ,     -  http://www.raut-sv.ru/index.php,    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- 8.5     - 4 - ,  10   71 ?

----------

.,    . 


> - 8.5     - 4 - ,  10   71 ?
> __________________


       60 ,   60/71.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- 8.5     2.0    .  -   
.  -  , - , ,   , 
   c         ?

----------

F4  ,     ,   -   +

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-  ,         .

----------

> .


.
      ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-,  -  .
  -     .

----------

,    8-10 .          .  :yes: 


> .  -


 


>

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

-4           ?

----------

,   ,   ,   .  .      (F4)  -11.    .     .   . -.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

- ,    - " "  "  "       ?

----------

"  "    -   ?   .  ,     ,    .  . ,      , ..       .

----------

99       ""  "-"    "-". ,      ,    .  :          ,         .    -         . ,    .      ,    ,      .    -    , .       ,   ,       .  ,   -    ,           .  ""      ,      -     .  -.

----------

, ,    ,  , .  " "?    1992      .  2002            .      -    SQL - "FireBird".     !     S-SQL,   .     -  Win XP!        ,   1.     "-"     -    .  .     1v8        -   .   ,         ,      .        -75!!!     ! ..   "-"     !  -.

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

..

1. FireBird     SQL         
2.      . .. ,       ?
3.   , -      10      ,     FireBird.

----------

1. FireBird     SQL         
.. -   "".    100  ,     4    600-    . -  !

2.      . .. ,       ?
   , !      ,  ,      . ,  ,   .  

3.   , -     10      ,     FireBird.
    ..: "   ,         ...   !"

 ,

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

**, 6    ,              10    ?     !        ?

----------

,       22  (..),        5. !
  10 ..      ,  TCP    . 
   , "-"     - , ..   .       .          ""   W98! 
   ,  1   8-, -,   - .   1 ,  ,   - - .   ,           .       .        -    .   ...

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> TCP    .


 !   .    ,  FireBird -    . , ,  .      FireBird     21   :Wink:

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> ,  1   8-, -,   - .   1 ,  ,   - - .   ,           .       .        -    .   ...


,   ,     " SQL ",          1. 
          ,       SQL    . ""  Win98   .   . 
,   ""      .    -  ,    . ,   . 

NB!    -    ,         :Wink:  (     ,          ,      :Wink:  )

----------

>>     FireBird     21  

,    , FB,    InterBase-6         21 ,      " "!   ?  ,   - FB .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

**,  ,     InterBase,  6-    ...  -    SQL.   Oracle  MS SQL  -    :Wink: ,   -     .     FireBird  2  -    (  ,     ),   PostSQL      .          .

----------

,    ,   ,    ,  , ,   ,   
www.raut-sv.ru

----------

. , ,  -    ,  (  )      -?!   :Frown:     , ,  ,     ,  - !!!

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

> . , ,  -    ,  (  )      -?!      , ,  ,     ,  - !!!


 ,    .        .    -  12 ))    .   .

----------

,  !   :Smilie:    - "     "   :Big Grin:     .   :Wink:

----------

- 

       .     ,      .         , -     .

    -   

 )

----------

!
 ,    ,   -  1    .     ?      ,           ?  ,   1? ,         ,      .     - .  -   ,   1 ,   ,    .       ,  , ,       .                ,   .         .     -   ,     ,          1.                5, , -   ,       ,     .  -                  ,       .          ,             .               .    ,      - 2000    :"!".     ,      50: " , !".  -        . ,    -.       "" (    1),   ,     .      ,   ,   ,     - .         ,   ,       1- "".          ,  VBA,        .    ,     ,  , -   -? , - ,           ,   -   .          -    -!         (!)   .       ,  ,    .  ,      .      .  :    -           .  !    ,     . :1:

----------

> :    -           .  !    ,     .


C,    .
, ,    ""          .
    .

----------

!
   , , ,           "-",         ,     ,          ,       ,      29  .     ,                "  "  ,               , -, ,     .    -.                    . ,    -     - 1     60% ,  -   15%    .       ,     .  1, -, , -, , -, .  - , .    ,    ,     ,   ,  . ,         ,     ,    .   ,   ,     , ,    .       , -, , -   -.     ,       .   -, ,   ..  -,   ,        . , ,               ,   ,  ,        .   ,    , ,         .            . :1:

----------


## dao

> ""          .


  ,   .  ""      .        .   ,       - ,  1.

----------

!     ,      .  ,  !  , -,    .

----------


## Svetishe

1  -,      .      .      ?  ,  1   ,    ,    -        ,   -   .      ,   -   .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

> ,  1   ,    ,    -        ,   -   .      ,   -   .


   1 , , .  ---.

----------


## Svetishe

1      ., ,        .       ,  ,  -        ,  ,    " ".   :Stick Out Tongue:    ,     .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*Svetishe*,   ,          .         .   -  .      -   !!!   ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,  -        , ...


   ,   ,   :Wink:   :Frown:  
  ,       ,     .

----------


## BuhSoft

,   " ",     .
    .   , ,   .     -    .    , , , .       ,   .
   .       .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

*BuhSoft*,     20  :Wink:     , ..  :Wink:  

 ,     .        ,        .      ,       .          OS Vista.  :Wink:     !!  :Wink:

----------


## BuhSoft

> 20


,    -  .      ,       ,        .
   -  ,      .     ,  ,          .      ,         ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   ,     
>   ,       ,     .


 .   :Stick Out Tongue:   ,             .     ,      ,  ,   .   :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> ...        ,        .


           .
  ""      .
...            ,  ,    .
     ... ,   "  ",  ,  "  "           ,    ,     ,      ,      1.

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,             .


 .  :yes:  
,   ""      ,    , ,   :Wink:

----------

!           ,  ,     ,      .    ,      ,       .    ,      .

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

** ,        ?

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post50845660

----------

